# Dhoom 2 game!



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2007)

> The game will feature likeness of characters from Dhoom 2, including Mr. A (Aryan) Jai, Sunehri, Ali and Shonali and many more. Each character will be faithfully recreated in full 3D and will be brought to life by the FXLabs team of talented programmers, artists, and animators.



Full article :- *www.quetechnews.com/blog/?p=52


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh no. Please it will kill the gaming industry if they ever release that game. Most of the game that was created by indians is a huge failure. Please i beg them not to create this game.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^ Thand rakho yaar.Game release toh hone do.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^^ Thand rakho yaar.Game release toh hone do.



Ok. Which engine are they going to use?. Are they going tousing Unreal Engine or opensource engine ?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Ok. Which engine are they going to use?. Are they going tousing Unreal Engine or opensource engine ?


I think open source engine.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I think open source engine.




Haha. I think they will get 1.0 score in all gaming sites. . It is not because of opensource. It mainly because creating a game needs lot of budget create a normal game cost nearly around 10 million dollars. Gears of War development cost nearly around 3 billion dollars.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

Saw the clippings in Aaj Tak last month..... Hope we get more games from Indian companies in future!!!


----------



## pra_2006 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have seen it in news and graphics looked very cool just like maxpayne but the important thing is the game play i hope they not make mess of it


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

they might b animated videos.. not the real thing... i don't xpect much from Indian game makers.. esp... movie based...


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2007)

they should make something fun like mario/sonic based on the characters and not something like GTA  or they'll surely get 1/10 everywhere


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't under-estimate the Indian gaming industry! It is just in the budding stage and so we must not expect another GTA or Max-Payne from them.... It will take them some time for displaying their full potentials......


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^ no , we just estimated it


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 31, 2007)

after a long time i can recall yodha-the warrior ....and d line(ku##e k@mine...mai tera blood pee jaounga)....u physically stick 2 ur opponents n they never wb b able 2 shoot u...lol

newez, shud nt undersestmt witout eying at...lets hope....or pray for some better stuff by indian gaming industry...GULP!

my best wishes to Hrithik....

Enjoy~!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 31, 2007)

Just imagine Indian version of GTA. There will be rikshaw's,gutters,cows on the roads,pan wallas,reri walas.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Just imagine Indian version of GTA. There will be rikshaw's,gutters,cows on the roads,pan wallas,reri walas.



ab to india me autoriksha hi sabse zyaada tez chalte he...........


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 31, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Just imagine Indian version of GTA. There will be rikshaw's,gutters,cows on the roads,pan wallas,reri walas.



Yea lool.


----------



## Orionz (Apr 1, 2007)

Good try from our indians devlopers,Now we are going towords sky
i will purchase this game when it will be released


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 1, 2007)

Orionz said:
			
		

> Good try from our indians devlopers



The fact is most of the indian software engineers are coders NOT developers. BTW anyone remember the game Bhagat Singh? It was pathetic


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 1, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> The fact is most of the indian software engineers are coders NOT developers. BTW anyone remember the game Bhagat Singh? It was pathetic



Heard about it. It was pathetic game. Do they ever check for bugs or did they ever do beta test?.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 2, 2007)

Indians.....just rookies in Game Developing.......
But, it will improve, i am sure.....
it will take time....
problem is...we are not provided with the best platforms compared to 
others....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 2, 2007)

One thing you guys are forgetting that Game companies like EA,Atari etc have lots of indians working for them.So talent wise we are not behind its just a case of doing it here in India rather than abroad.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2007)

yup, coz Lack of money = lack of top Game Developing Tools , no motivation (this thread an example *www.gtaforums.com/html//emoticons/tounge2.gif) = Worst Games


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> yup, coz Lack of money = lack of top Game Developing Tools , no motivation (this thread an example *www.gtaforums.com/html//emoticons/tounge2.gif) = Worst Games


People like Vijay Maliya,Jindals,Tata they can do it easily.But they are showing no interest in this.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2007)

ya, but they are India's BIG players, they think BIG , like KingFisher's Airlines..Tata Motors..., so they wont even consider GAMES as an option in their vast businesses.

EA India, Sony, MicroSoft.... only these guys can make a change in Indian Game Developing scenario.


just think, if Sony makes a step into Game makin IN India, their PS3 sales will definately go up. coz of Indian Patriots 

& if games are made here(also international games- writing), then LOWER Prices, & i guess Sony will setup a PS3 assembly line in India = Cheaper PS3.

but ... these are only my dream


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> yup, coz Lack of money = lack of top Game Developing Tools , no motivation (this thread an example *www.gtaforums.com/html//emoticons/tounge2.gif) = Worst Games



You are totally wrong. There is no lack of money we got corepathis everywhere in india. Dont tell me they can not invest on infrastrure. Game developing tools comes from the company itself. The motivations come from each individuals. First of all our country has high piracy rates. Secondly our infrastructure is pathetic poor. Thirdly there is no high speed connection. What is the point of only company having high speed while the home users have 256kbps?. Thirdly if they develop a game will indian buy the original game?. Because company looks at the fiancial carefully. India will never get a exlnt gaming company in next 30 years.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ya, but they are India's BIG players, they think BIG , like KingFisher's Airlines..Tata Motors..., so they wont even consider GAMES as an option in their vast businesses.
> 
> * EA India, Sony, MicroSoft.... only these guys can make a change in Indian Game Developing scenario.*
> 
> ...



Simple answer no. They have the money why did they not improve or allow gaming to come to india?. Most of it is just a call center. It is not al real game developing center.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> One thing you guys are forgetting that Game companies like EA,Atari etc have lots of indians working for them.So talent wise we are not behind its just a case of doing it here in India rather than abroad.



So?. What is so great that indians are working there. It does not mean they are talents. Indians abroad are not doing any thing for india. To be frank.



			
				gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> People like Vijay Maliya,Jindals,Tata they can do it easily.But they are showing no interest in this.



Vijay Maliya is good in making people drink and enjoy their own flity life.
Jindal i have no idea about him. There are steel family right?.
Tata they sent all their people to abroad make them work and work that is it. Also he loves other people polluting this earth. Also how we forget nandigram?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> You are totally wrong. There is no lack of money we got corepathis everywhere in india. Dont tell me they can not invest on infrastrure. Game developing tools comes from the company itself. The motivations come from each individuals. First of all our country has high piracy rates. Secondly our infrastructure is pathetic poor. Thirdly there is no high speed connection. What is the point of only company having high speed while the home users have 256kbps?. Thirdly if they develop a game will indian buy the original game?. Because company looks at the fiancial carefully. India will never get a exlnt gaming company in next 30 years.


 soooo we got Crorepati's or patni's , so what? it doesnt mean ONLY they can give money for Game Developement, we got BANKS 

if a team of Indian Game Developers get a back-up from EA or Atari.... we'll surely see wonderful games.

the games suck becoz of 
 horrible gfx., gameplay  = reason=> Cheap game engine & lack of good dev. tools.== b'coz of lack of money.

(the story part of a game is another story)

about piracy, same reason- Lack of money = lack of better Anti-Piracy s/w / utility used with game.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 2, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> soooo we got Crorepati's or patni's , so what? it doesnt mean ONLY they can give money for Game Developement, we got BANKS
> 
> if a team of Indian Game Developers get a back-up from EA or Atari.... we'll surely see wonderful games.
> 
> ...



So what?. This money can be greatly used to develop india. Not for them to save them to swiss bank. It is not just for gaming they can contribute in other means which will be a benfit to other people. 

Atari is having serious financial problem and you want  them to backup and develop indian gaming industry?. No way.  They did not even publish Act of war properly. They did not even advertise that game. EA games never will they start a gaming in india due to less talents. 

Ofcourse money is not at all  a problem for the indian companies like infoysys. Then what is the point of calling india a it city if they cant create a very good gaming engine and tools?. 

Well about story writer for games. We can get help from film industry . 

Piracy is a long story. Some people have money to buy original game but they dont want to because they feel it is a waste of money. Some people dont have money to buy games they like so they go for pirated stuff. 

They are so many anti-priacy software nowdays but everything is crackable. Have you heard of latest Fade Tech?. 

Lastly money is not at all problem for this thing. If money is problem how can they pay so many employee and blah and blah?. All i can say indian are selfish creatures. Even if they money they will put on the locker or in swiss bank .


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 2, 2007)

Regarding Indians in In EA, Ubi, ATARI etc, how many of u actually see the credits at the end of the game? i bet 99% of u don't. If u do U'll hardly find any Indians in that list. Don't tell me that they don't put the names intentionally. Then whats d reason?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 2, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Regarding Indians in In EA, Ubi, ATARI etc, how many of u actually see the credits at the end of the game? i bet 99% of u don't. If u do U'll hardly find any Indians in that list. Don't tell me that they don't put the names intentionally. Then whats d reason?



I do see credits after the end of the game. . Never heard of any indian name so far. 

Well in EA game i saw three indian name. That is it. Ubi none, Atari none.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> So what?. This money can be greatly used to develop india. Not for them to save them to swiss bank. It is not just for gaming they can contribute in other means which will be a benfit to other people.


 dude, if you have somrthing like 20-40 crore bucks, will you go & make a Gaming company or build houses for the poor or will you invest it other means of business?

building home for poors is Govt.'s job, if you do it, you'll get some greedy Politician who'll eat half of that money, or he'll stop that constc. ...blah blah blah


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> dude, if you have somrthing like 20-40 crore bucks, will you go & make a Gaming company or build houses for the poor or will you invest it other means of business?
> 
> building home for poors is Govt.'s job, if you do it, you'll get some greedy Politician who'll eat half of that money, or he'll stop that constc. ...blah blah blah



Yes if i have 40 core i will build a isp center and other business . 

Yea the politician will do everything they can to stop but then why are they a politician if they can do anything for india?. Oh how i wish british should have been here in india . 

Until there is USA and UK we can get very cool games .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 3, 2007)

amitava82 said:
			
		

> Regarding Indians in In EA, Ubi, ATARI etc, how many of u actually see the credits at the end of the game? i bet 99% of u don't. If u do U'll hardly find any Indians in that list. Don't tell me that they don't put the names intentionally. Then whats d reason?


Yeah you are right.They dont put these names intentionally.My friend's bro is working in Atari and he told me that he is not using his real name there just because he is asian.Atari has given him the code name(in English),which they use in credits.They dont use asian names.So how do you guys know about whether Indians are working there or not?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Yeah you are right.They dont put these names intentionally.My friend's bro is working in Atari and he told me that he is not using his real name there just because he is asian.Atari has given him the code name(in English),which they use in credits.They dont use asian names.So how do you guys know about whether Indians are working there or not?



Yea right Codename lool. If it so. If you give me the codename i can find out . Come on dude. So what if he is a asian?. It is not a big deal. Atari is not a racist or neither the people.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 3, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Yea right Codename lool. If it so. If you give me the codename i can find out . Come on dude. So what if he is a asian?. It is not a big deal. Atari is not a racist or neither the people.


You are not believing me.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> You are not believing me.



OK


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 3, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> OK


kya ok. believe karlo warna ....... tumhari marzi


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 3, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> OK


kya ok. believe karlo warna ....... tumhari marzi


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 3, 2007)

lol. c'mon dudes, i remember a indian name in GTA3's credits.

& know what, in that credits, there were same names shown two/three times in it


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 3, 2007)

If they don't use Asian names then how do you find lots of Chinese and Japanese name in the credits? Aint they Asian?


----------



## whatahype (Apr 7, 2007)

*Dhoom 2 game!-Inside story*

Asli kahani me batata hu. FXlabs is planning to use Torque Advanced Engine (Which was Torque Shader Engine before) for Dhoom2. Now imagine Torque for a "AAA" quality game...hehehe. These guys don't even know the game lifecycle and don't understand technologies.
They are planning to release the game by Oct 2007 and people in fxlabs are still unsure of the technologies. There are handful of people working there who were tempted to work in AAA quality game and because of the hype created by yashraj and fxlabs media machine. I've seen company's previous gaming efforts but I'd say that they may be good by Indian standards but how many Indians play or would like to play an India made game even if it sucks? We have access to all the best of the world so it's useless to see another game and buy that just because that's Indian.

Fxlabs is a group of few tamilians and few failed americans but they are excellent hype creators and they've been working on a game for last three years and three years back, it was 70% done and now it's 55% done. I worked on that project and we were just supposed to improve couple of things but now the game sucks and AI just doesn't exist (worse than yoddha). I kept on listening a new deadline every now and then but that's not yet released.
I know number of Indians working in American studios but they are not streetsmart types. They are doing basic stuff like scripts or laying out the buildings in art. If you see other Indian names in chief coders then they are sort of born and brought up in USA.


----------

